# Ditching The Desktop



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi,

All wise sages who study Zen computing.

I have decided that a desktop takes up too much room so I want to go for a laptop which will handle the web,office, photo and music. Problem, the choice out in the world is huge and confusing.

So can you point me in the right direction (budget Â£500).

Cheers

Tom


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

tom said:


> Hi,
> 
> All wise sages who study Zen computing.
> 
> ...


Tom - I bought a Dell Inspiron in 2005 & its never given me a minutes grief so I'd point you in that direction - No doubt as with all things computery others will have horror stories with Dell & other manufacturers but just make sure you get a decent warranty should things go Pete Tong - Â£500 should get you something pretty rapid & a few years future proof ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am not a techie, I only know about reliability and build quality having gone through umpteen laptops from most manufactures on-site. I'd recommend the following:-

1.Toshiba

2.Toshiba

3.Toshiba

This company is good to deal with, plenty of choice in your price range Toshiba or not.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have a few laptops at the moment ive a 10 yr old compaq which has never gone wrong ,a really small packerd bell with really high spec and is absoloutly rubbish and a toshiba satelite a200 which does a good job but is a bit dull.

the next time i get a laptop i will be going over to the darkside and getting a mac.

but as a recomendation acer and gateway do some really good machines for under 500 but shop around for the deals .

jason


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Laptops? Laptops? Don't get me started on laptops......

Whatever you buy, remember that laptops are highly portable, by you or by a burglar... and fragile! I've seen so many dropped and killed....

Consequently you MUST,

1: Ensure that EVERYTHING is backed up, and located seperately (not on a usb pen left with the computer!)

2: Protect the machine with a ROBUST password... (not 'password' or '12345' or 'computer')!

So many of our users have everything on their laptops; it's like Christmas for the thieves - banking passwords and all.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been using Dell laptops for the past 6+ years, not the best looking but they work IMO


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

chris l said:


> Laptops? Laptops? Don't get me started on laptops......
> 
> Whatever you buy, remember that laptops are highly portable, by you or by a burglar... and fragile! I've seen so many dropped and killed....
> 
> ...


Now thats good advise. I see the same as well all day at work.

Mac user myself so id say check ebay for machines with Apple Care as there are some bargins at the minute if you dont mind secondhand


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I bought a Sony Vaio in January as it has blue ray dvd in it. I spent weeks searching and found tescos to have good prices, the longer you look the lower the prices go as specs go up every week and what you wanted last week is now not good enough. So you may never actualy buy one, and remember the day you do buy one it will be Â£100 cheaper within a month.

If I could do it all again I would not have bought the Sony but got a cheaper one from Tescos.

My parents got a free one with CP Warehouse its a Dell and is great for them.

Dell also do windows XP still as IMHO vista is sh1te and not really finished.

Martyn


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I've only ever known Dell and have had a failed motherboard and failed hinges but thats over maybe 12 years and 4 laptops. Current one is a D630.

If i was buying one for home I would go for Dell or whatever PC World etc are offering but under Â£300. Then budget to allow a replacement every 3 years.

I see the portability as a huge benefit from a theft point of view - go on holiday and just stash it somewhere safe like in a safe. You'd probably leave a desktop out due to its size.

My desktop is about 6 years old and I'm considering an ultra-mobile laptop like OQO or Asus - need to make sure they can plug in my existing LCD and bluetooth keyboard and mouse. When I go away anywhere it can either go into hiding or go with me.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree entirely with the other Dell fans - I've been using them for years and have only praise.

My current tool is an Inspiron 9300 which is very good but already out of date - not Dell's fault, things just change so quickly :blink: (it is good for another couple of years, though)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't offer any but am interested in any advice, thinking of replacing my e-systems desktop (what a pile of c**p - IMHO) and also my sons Gateway notebook has died (just out of warranty) :taz: I can see the watch fund taking a right kicking :cry2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Laptops direct were great with me when I was looking for a lappy for the 710, Decided on an acer, cosmetically it's not brilliant now after 2 years of her abuse but internally it hasn't put a foot wrong.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Looking at laptops direct and they have a samsung desktop replacement, which seems avery good deal indeed (just a little over budget).

Tom


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, we use Dell at work and I normally suggest them, albeit the Dell Outlet for Refurb'ed or Returned New (prefer latter).

Except, like Jason, I will be going to the Dark Side for my next computer. I don't know how the pricing is in the UK, but they also do Refurb's, etc. 90% of what I do, give or take 10% on any given day, is on the web. Mostly Google (Docs, GMail, etc.) so anything with a decent browser would be fine. I think that once you see and use a Mac it really does open your eyes to what is possible. 'They' just have the User Experience down to a fine art, and it just damn works.

I want a Macbook Pro, an iPhone and a couple of Airport Express's so I can stream iTunes out to the pool. Please. [710 says no]


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Apple do great refurbs and lets put it this way.

When my time comes to find a new job id have no hesitation to buy one!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

There Tom, you are now sorted what you need is a Dell or a Toshiba or a Fujitsu or a Sony or an Acer or possibly an Apple. :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Look at the spec and prices of Acer at PC Business World.

They are hard to beat........and they are very well thought of!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> Look at the spec and prices of Acer at PC Business World.
> 
> They are hard to beat........and they are very well thought of!!!


Yes, but they say "Acer" on them


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

:blink: Yes I know.............ACER are very good :blink:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Griff said:


> :blink: Yes I know.............ACER are very good :blink:


When I was looking, some of the Acers were pretty much unbeatable on spec - their pricing is crazy! If I hadn't got a Fujitsu-Siemens at a stupid price for John Lewis I'd have gone that way, especially seeing as we'd probably upgrade in a year or two.

Had the Fujitsu-Siemens (Amilo LI1818) for about 6 months and had no problems at all. It's nothing to look at aesthetically (not bothered by that) but it's got Intel Core2 Duo @ 1.73 GHz, 2GB RAM, 140GB H/D, 17" widescreen with good resolution and has run Vista home Premium with no problems whatsoever. Set-up was a piece of proverbial and it has good safety, restore and rescue systems - also had no problems with viruses or any of that stuff. It's well built and can take the knocks. Amilos are worth a look, especially at a discount.


----------

